
How Edwin Hubble discovered galaxies outside our own - denzil_correa
http://www.vox.com/2016/11/20/13677046/edwin-hubble-andromeda-galaxy
======
Nomentatus
Hubble provided the evidence, proving that philosopher Immanuel Kant's
hypothesis, that some nebula were other galaxies, was correct.

But see also: [http://oneminuteastronomer.com/1562/mule-driver-measure-
univ...](http://oneminuteastronomer.com/1562/mule-driver-measure-universe/)

